# vivant en paix et lui offrait



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Come rendereste, in questa frase, vivant? Gerundio o participio? E offrait si riferisce a Gesù che offriva la sua fede a Gerusalemme oppure è Gerusalemme che doveva offrire la sua fede a Dio?

Ecco:

"Si Jésus pleure sur Jérusalem, c’est qu’il l’aurait voulue heureuse, vivant en paix avec Dieu et lui offrait sa foi."

La mia resa:
"Gesù piange su Gerusalemme poichè l'avrebbe voluta felice, vivendo in pace con Dio e le offriva [aveva offerto?] la sua fede" 

Ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

vlaparakob_italiurad said:


> "Si Jésus pleure sur Jérusalem, c’est qu’il l’aurait voulue heureuse, vivant en paix avec Dieu et lui offrait sa foi."


Sei sicuro che non ci sia un errore o non manchi una parola ? Cosí, è poco capibile ... ma con quell'autore, non si sa mai !


----------



## Anaiss

Bella confusione questa frase, ti daranno un premio quando avrai finito di tradurre questo saggio!

-Io eliminerei il vivant, mi sembra superfluo: invece che chiarire il significato lo complica in italiano. 
-Il soggetto più plausibile mi sembra Jésus.
-_C'est que_, mi verrebbe da tradurlo istintivamente con "è perché", ma forse mi sbaglio.
Un saluto.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Anaiss, infatti la prima traduzione era "Se Gesù piange..., è perchè", poi ho cambiato per renderla, eufemisticamente, più scorrevole.
Comunque avete ragione, questo autore mi sta facendo impazzire! 

Grazie del vostro aiuto!


----------



## Anaiss

Ma non è che magari è una trascrizione di una conferenza?
O il correttore di bozze era in vacanza?
Certe incongruenze anche nello stesso francese sembrano ormai inspiegabili...
Mistero della fede!


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

matoupaschat, mi son dimenticato di dirti che purtroppo la frase è proprio così!
Anch'io mi sarei aspettato magari un "offrant" di modo che la seconda parte potesse essere tradotta come "vivendo in pace con dio e offrendogli la propria fede".


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Eh eh eh, vero Anaiss!
Secondo me si tratta semplicemente di uno di quegli studiosi vecchi e venerati (non solo francesi, ovviamente) che si esprimono in un linguaggio ottocentesco comprensibile da pochi eletti!


----------



## Anaiss

E' anche vero che la differenza sarebbe di una sola lettera! 
Per me stravolgi tutto e metti "in pace con Dio e a lui devota". 
Risparmi fegato e fai fare una discreta figura in italiano al tuo autore. Ovviamente scherzo, sono scelte personali.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Però in effetti, oltre che essere una bella resa, secondo me è quello che voleva dire...


----------



## Anaiss

vlaparakob_italiurad said:


> Però in effetti, oltre che essere una bella resa, secondo me è quello che voleva dire...



La mia, dici?

Comunque, a mio avviso, alcune volte è meglio privilegiare l'intenzione alla letteralità, soprattutto se c'è qualche costruzione non chiara (sempre se si riesce a scorgerla tra le righe!)...


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Sì sì, proprio la tua! 

Il problema principale di ogni traduzione è capire quando nella resa ci si allontana troppo dal testo originale. Il problema maggiore, però, è quando manco si sa se ci si è avvicinati!


----------



## matoupaschat

"Si Jésus pleure sur Jérusalem, c’est qu’il l’aurait voulue heureuse, vivant en paix avec Dieu et (qu'il) lui offrait sa foi." 
Nel francese di quell'epoca, come in italiano odierno, si poteva fare a meno di ripetere la congiunzione . Non va più cosí oggigiorno.
Credo che il significato sia : "Se Gesù piange su Gerusalemme, è perché, offrendole di credere in lui, avrebbe voluto che fosse felice e vivesse in pace con Dio"

La mia resa:
"Gesù piange su Gerusalemme poichè l'avrebbe voluta felice, vivendo in pace con Dio e le offriva [aveva offerto?] la sua fede" 

Questa resa ha il vantaggio di riproporre in italiano gli stessi dubbi che la versione francese fa nascere . Ancora meglio, credo, se lasci "Se Gesù piange su Gerusalemme, è perché ... "

La proposta molto bella di Anaiss è da considerare sul serio . Ma, da quanto ci hai raccontato sul thread precedente, non so se gradisca agli "adetti ai lavori"


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Grazie matoupaschat!
Hai ragione, il problema sono sempre "gli addetti ai lavori"... 
Di fatto si può dire che il concetto sia più o meno chiaro, spero non si sottilizzi troppo su come renderò la frase...


----------

